# ARIANA'S PRIDE



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I finished Ariana's Pride the other day by our very own Gertie, aka, Margaret Lake, of the Outlander Series Book Club, here. Fantastico!!! Didn't like Ariana at 1st, but as she matured, I liked her alot. Loved the story. Uh, how much longer do I have to wait for the 2nd book in the series, Gertie....Margaret


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie/Margaret has been ill. I'm certain she'll be delighted to answer your post soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Toby.  I'm really happy you enjoyed Ariana so much.  Yes, she was a spoiled brat in the beginning, wasn't she.  And Jeremy thought he was pretty hot stuff, too.  

As Jeff said, I have been very ill, and probably another week or two until full recovery, but I'm trying to write a little bit every day just to keep going.  I'm at 365 pages and will probably reach 450 before it's done.  

Just to hold you over a bit, my Avatar is the cover for the second book.  

I wish I was finished, because I'm anxious to start on the third one.  I've got some very interesting characters lined up for that.  

Thanks for reading and enjoying.  

Gertie


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry you have been ill Gertie. Get well soon! It stinks to be sick over the holidays.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Sorry you have been ill Gertie. Get well soon! It stinks to be sick over the holidays.


Thanks. I'm kind of under quarantine since nobody wants what I've got. I'm on a diet of pancakes and flounder because those are the only things they can slip under the door.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I always find cookies can be slipped under the door, and they are the best medicine


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I always find cookies can be slipped under the door, and they are the best medicine


I wish. Some fresh baked chocolate chip with a cup of hot tea would go down very nicely right now. Alas, no sweets or caffeine for a while.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Get well soon, Gertie!  

N


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Casadia's fit under the door too!  Hope you get better soon!


theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the get well wishes and the yummy food offers.  Must eat bland, but I have great food plans for when I'm well again.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My mind keeps saying "flounder pancakes".. or maybe The Pancakes of Flounder.

How 'bout a skinny waffle?  I guess oatmeal cookies aren't all that bland..

Hope your health catches up with your sense of humor soon, because THAT seems to be flourishing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> My mind keeps saying "flounder pancakes".. or maybe The Pancakes of Flounder.


Are the Pancakes of Flounder anything like the Plates of Woe? (Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gertie - the diets the doctors put us on are HORRIBLE!  I am gluten free, OK, that's bad enough but corn meal is OK, corn tortillas, etc.  I got a bug, and went to the doctor yesterday, no starch of any kind!  No potatoes, no corn, no tortillas, no caffeine, no chocolate.  I think these doctors need to go on these diets sometimes    At least I can have protein, and milk (lo fat of course) - and some veggies (yuck   ) but not all.

I am emphasising with you !  But just think you won't gain all that Christmas weight this year


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Gertie - the diets the doctors put us on are HORRIBLE! I am gluten free, OK, that's bad enough but corn meal is OK, corn tortillas, etc. I got a bug, and went to the doctor yesterday, no starch of any kind! No potatoes, no corn, no tortillas, no caffeine, no chocolate. I think these doctors need to go on these diets sometimes  At least I can have protein, and milk (lo fat of course) - and some veggies (yuck  ) but not all.


Oh, goodness. I don't know which one of us is on the worst diet. I can't have any dairy products at all, but I can have potatoes and veggies. Chicken only, which I shred so it's easier to digest. No caffeine or sweets. Right now, I would kill for a cup of hot tea.



> I am emphasising with you ! But just think you won't gain all that Christmas weight this year


That is the bright side. I've already lost all the weight I gained over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Gertie, please get well soon!!! Sorry about the diet.  Eggs are bland, if you can eat them. Pizzelle cookies are flat.   Chicken soup, if you can drink that with chicken, carrots, celery. Toast. Why am I hungry LOL! Yes, on keeping up writing a bit at a time on book 2, to keep the flow. Happy Holidays/Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> Gertie, please get well soon!!! Sorry about the diet. Eggs are bland, if you can eat them. Pizzelle cookies are flat.  Chicken soup, if you can drink that with chicken, carrots, celery. Toast. Why am I hungry LOL! Yes, on keeping up writing a bit at a time on book 2, to keep the flow. Happy Holidays/Merry Christmas!


Yes, I had a scrambled egg this morning. So far, the chicken has been my friend. I shred a little extra into Campbell's chicken noodle and add some carrots and a dash of Parmesan cheese for flavor.

I was hoping to have a small bit of steak today, but my "gut" tells me differently.

Thanks for the good wishes. I'm being a good girl, eating bland, taking my meds and resting as much as I can.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Curling up with a good read on your Kindle will also help in your recovery!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Curling up with a good read on your Kindle will also help in your recovery!


Ah, yes, and the Cat I'm kitty-sitting for the holidays. When I had cats before, they used to share Ruffles and hot chocolate with me. So comforting. Stewie isn't a sharing kind of guy. 

As long as I'm well enough to have popcorn and sparkling grape juice on New Year's Eve while I'm watching my brandy-dandy new Glee DVD's, I'll be happy.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> Gertie: I hope you feel better soon.


Working on it, thank you. I'm seeing the doctor on Tuesday, so hopefully, I'll be back to normal by then.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Working on it, thank you. I'm seeing the doctor on Tuesday, so hopefully, I'll be back to normal by then.


Do you have the flu?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> Do you have the flu?


No. It all started with a severe gum infection for which I was given clindamycin. Then to the endodontist for a root canal and more clindamycin. Back to the dentist for a temp crown where I was given amoxycillin. All those antibiotics gave me C-Dif Colitis. Diarrhea for two weeks straight sent me to the ER, where they diagnosed the problem and gave me flagyl. Turns out I was allergic to it and turned red all over with swelling and itching that's still driving me crazy.

The good news is that I was able to eat normally today for the first time.

The really good news is that between yesterday and today, I was able to write nearly five pages.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No. It all started with a severe gum infection for which I was given clindamycin. Then to the endodontist for a root canal and more clindamycin. Back to the dentist for a temp crown where I was given amoxycillin. All those antibiotics gave me C-Dif Colitis. Diarrhea for two weeks straight sent me to the ER, where they diagnosed the problem and gave me flagyl. Turns out I was allergic to it and turned red all over with swelling and itching that's still driving me crazy.
> 
> The good news is that I was able to eat normally today for the first time.
> 
> The really good news is that between yesterday and today, I was able to write nearly five pages.


I am glad you were able to write five pages. I have not been feeling well for a while. I feel lighted most of the time. Now my stomach hurts and I feel lighted. I am going to go to the emergency room tomorrow if I do not feel better. It will be the only place I can see a doctor tomorrow. I hope you are better soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> I am glad you were able to write five pages. I have not been feeling well for a while. I feel lighted most of the time. Now my stomach hurts and I feel lighted. I am going to go to the emergency room tomorrow if I do not feel better. It will be the only place I can see a doctor tomorrow. I hope you are better soon.


Hope you feel better, too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hope you feel better, too.


Thanks I have to find out what is wrong with me. I cannot take this anymore.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Great news for your book, Gertie. Keep on writing. I swear that I can hear Ariana's voice. That doesn't happen too often.
Gertie, something similar happened to me. Meds caused me to have diarreah sp?, infection, temp. Then, I needed to have a tooth pulled. Got an infection from tooth. Tooth/gum infection traveled, so I got a bladder infection & had to go to emergency. That part didn't have to happen, but the dentist's secretary wouldn't give me an emergency appointment. Gave me antibiotics, the powerful kind. More diarreah. Throwing up. I had to have potassium & the regular saline drip in arm & needle through hand. My blood pressure had really dropped. That from weeks of not taking in enough fluids, only a little soda & I knew that I should have taken some sea salt with the soda, but I was too nauseous sp?, so Gertie, make sure you take in enough fluids. If need be, they have all those sports drinks with electrolites. Gertie, if you can eat bananas, do so. Gertie, that's just the short, short story. LOL!  
    Anne, do get checked out if you still don't feel well.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

apple juice with mineral water is what most docs here recommend for extra liquids and electrolytes.

Just glad you are doing better Gertie - no more under the door feeding


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> Great news for your book, Gertie. Keep on writing. I swear that I can hear Ariana's voice. That doesn't happen too often.


That's quite a compliment. Ariana was very real to me, and she told her own story.

This next one is going to be much longer. My new heroine is slower to evolve. She doesn't have the bravado that Ariana had to carry her through, nor does she have the pressure cooker circumstances that forced Ariana to change.

She internalizes too much, but that shrinking violet exterior is cracking and her true self is coming out. It won't be long before she is also thrown into a pressure cooker.



> Gertie, something similar happened to me. Meds caused me to have diarreah sp?, infection, temp. Then, I needed to have a tooth pulled. Got an infection from tooth. Tooth/gum infection traveled, so I got a bladder infection & had to go to emergency. That part didn't have to happen, but the dentist's secretary wouldn't give me an emergency appointment. Gave me antibiotics, the powerful kind. More diarreah. Throwing up. I had to have potassium & the regular saline drip in arm & needle through hand. My blood pressure had really dropped. That from weeks of not taking in enough fluids, only a little soda & I knew that I should have taken some sea salt with the soda, but I was too nauseous sp?, so Gertie, make sure you take in enough fluids. If need be, they have all those sports drinks with electrolites. Gertie, if you can eat bananas, do so. Gertie, that's just the short, short story. LOL!


Whew, I know what you went through. Happened to my SiL, too. In the bathroom 30 times a day (really). Finally had to be hospitalized for three days.

Don't worry. I'm eating bananas, drinking orange juice and gatorade, and Ferrero dark chocolate (good source of potassium  ). My BP is good, but I've lost five pounds. I'm small anyway, so that's quite a bit for me.

I think I'm on the mend, but it's going to be a while before I get my strength back.



Anju No. 469 said:


> apple juice with mineral water is what most docs here recommend for extra liquids and electrolytes.


An apple a day keeps the doctor away.  I do have some apple juice. I keep it on hand for the GK's.



> Just glad you are doing better Gertie - no more under the door feeding


I'm eating myself out of house and home. Constantly hungry, now. Hopefully, I can put back some of the weight I lost.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Gertie, so glad you are feeling better. Be sure all of your doctors note your allergy in your files. Looking forward to your next book.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Gertie, I'm glad to see that you are on the mend & eating chocolate. LOL! Dark chocolate is very healthful.   
    Now, you have really peaked my interest on your new book. Thanks for telling me. It's fun being let in on something that I plan to be reading. Isn't it amazing how some stories can come from you, yet it's the characters that are writing the story. Maybe, that's why I was able to pick up on how Ariana's voice sounded to me. When her voice came to me, it stayed the same throughout the whole book & even now, after I have read the book. 
    Happy New Year everyone!


----------

